# Illinois Roofing Exam



## TallRoofs (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey guys....im new to the site so heres a little bit about myself. My brother and I have a roofing company in chicago for the last 20 years (ive only been here for the last 10. We do all types of roofing/waterproofing/siding etc. My brother has a limited license only and I am taking the exam for the second time this wednesday for the unlimited license. I have to say that I studied the hell out of those books and was asked the most unimportant questions. After talking to other roofers i truly believe that this test is a complete scam. Anyways, i was wondering is there is anyone else out there who took the last exam and would like to exchange notes on whatever questions he could remember. Thanks!!!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I do not believe the exam is a scam. It is not unusual to take the test several times before passing. 

Amen for licensing, I only wish they'd enforce it.

What's the name of your company? I'm guessing "Tall Roofs".


----------



## oldmanroofer (Feb 11, 2010)

*owner*

well you guys are right,its just the insurance that kills me,almost fifty cents on every dollar for work comp.weve never had a claim.as for me,ive done over three thousand home inspections and have been in business over twenty years.licensed,bonded insured.i belive ive earned the right to be a little grumpy about the trades.by the way,who allows all of those illegal aliens to work all over the chicago areas?drive around you will find them.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

oldmanroofer said:


> its all a scam,think about it. workers comp alone is almost fifty cents on every dollar of labor you pay.some of you can get a certificate for a thousand that actually does nothing.the state test is one of the only tests i know that you take without the benifit of a practice test (they dont even have any kind of study guide,oh ya!they recommend about fifteen hundred dollars in books that many cannot afford.so go ahead take that test my fellow roofers and can you do illinois a favor and take a guess at what questions(out of a possible million)might be on this illinois test!in mo. you dont have that silly test.they trust and keep big brother out of your pockets.were a republican state.vote out those pocket grabbing dems.get yourself some change you can count on.lol


Welcome to CT.

I for one feel a lot more confident recommending roofers with a license. Roofers used to be known as mostly gypsies and fly-by-night outfits around Chicago.

Are you saying that basically the licenses are purchased? Not trying to be smart. I typed that sentence several different ways to avoid that and it still sounds like a jab-sorry.:w00t:

Clue us in please.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

As for the licenses being purchased, yes there is a slight investment of a few hundred bucks testing fee and a few hundred bucks licensing fee and a few hundred bucks bond fee. However you must at least understand the basics of roofing to get the license. Yes some municipal licenses are purchased with no examination, but in my experience the state of IL roofing contractors license is NOT one of them.

If you can not afford the books that teach you what you need to know to be a legitimate roofer and not just "We does it dis ways cause dats how are daddys does it." then maybe you shouldn't be running a business and it's not $1,500 worth of books. One book is $35 on amazon, the other book is FREE with a one year membership to the NRCA. 

FYI we are NOT a republican state. Dailyer, Durkin, Obama, Blagojevich. Need I say more? Furthermore, while I lean towards the republican side and definetly tend to agree with "smaller government" I do fully and whole heartedly support and advocate trade licensing. I only wish it was more strictly enforced like in Florida where you do time in jail for roofing without a license. The problem is there are too many non-qualified handy men thinking they know how to roof. We NEED licensing for the protection of the legitimate roofing BUSINESS as well as the consumers who don't know any better and hire the un-qualified to protect their biggest investment.


----------



## Rob Michael (Feb 21, 2010)

*am interested in what possibly could be on there as well*

Well, I am a moderate, and there is some back-and-forth about this and that in this forum. I appreciate the genlteman who says that you should spend the money on the books as some kind of "rite of passage". I also see the guys point who would rather take his family out to dinner and a weekend getaway at the dells rather than give a public run, tax-money funded organization money for books that could easily be available on line as a PDF for free. 

I am a hammer swinging person proud to say that I was born and raised in the United States of America. I could spend the money on the books, but would rather not. I requested them from my library, and am in the process of reading them now, but I am interested in what questions are on the limited license test. I would love nothing more than to take this test three or four times but would rather go back to work so I can continue to feed my family.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I'm all for free books, but they are not free and that's a fact of life. One book they should require ALL business owners read before starting their business, but don't, is "Markup & Profit". I bet if business owners actually understood how to price things they wouldn't go out of business so frequently. I hate to say it but a few hundred bucks worth of books upfront and a few hundred bucks licensing fees is a cost of doing business, and a smart BUSINESS person will pass those costs along to the consumer. And a smart consumer will gladly pay a few hundred bucks more for their roof if they have peace of mind. Those that risk it with unqualified and unlicensed contractors get what they deserve! 

It isn't much and really if you can't afford a few hundred bucks worth of books... How the HECK are you going to afford to start a business?


BTW I haven't thought of this before, but I wonder if you call around to a few library's would you eventually find the books you need. In this Internet era we tend to forget the librarys. Edit: LOL I guess I should have read your entire reply before posting mine, since it appears you beat me to the library idea.


----------



## oldmanroofer (Feb 11, 2010)

*illinois license exam.nrca*

well atleast you could tell the readers how much it costs to join the nrca.and your wrong about the books.no hard feelings.anyone wants to check it out just go to the web sites,do you homework before you type.


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 30, 2005)

NRCA rates......http://www.nrca.net/join/duesrates.aspx#contractor


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

OH BTW the NRCA manual was once free to view online. I don't know if it still is available to the public or members only. 

Join the NRCA for $750 (off the top of my head) if you do less than a mil revenue... The book does not cost thousands of dollars because with your first years membership you get the manual free. Even if you join for the book and only the book, there you have it, $750 is less than $1,000. The "roofing construction and estimating book", I got for $35... 

Oldman, I hope you wern't talking about me being wrong. You didn't address one specific person, but I was the one who suggested NRCA membership.


----------



## jlzoe7777 (Mar 2, 2010)

I have the complete set of rrofing books for the Il. state exam, I'm selling them all for $450.00. They are in a smoke free home and in perfect condition. I purchased them new for over $800.00, I'm located in Bristol and passed last year. Please call me...Joe Onan 262-862-2520 or e-mail @[email protected] I'm located in Bristol, Wi.


----------



## crazyroofer (Apr 27, 2011)

*Need to pass*

Just moved to Chicago and need to get licensed in roofing taking the test. In may need help pass any one have note for sale or any way to pass the 1st time.Thanks


----------



## RandyB1986 (Jan 2, 2009)

Give NRCA $750 for a "free" book..........man Grumpy, That sounds like gobbernment thinking.

And everyone remember......your membership fees will help NRCA fight and lobby to keep illegals here!!

Reid Ribble for Congress...........does it ring a bell?


----------



## Palmerozo (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi there...

Try to call this Roofing School. According they website they offer kind of "roofing test preparation course" to pass the IL Roofing Exam.
Don't know much about it, but I thing is wroth to give them a call.

http://chicagoroofingschool.com

Regards!


----------

